# NHL Winter Classic



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Gary Bettman has hinted there will likely be two outdoor games a year from now on with one in Canada and one in the states. In the states, the outdoor game has surpassed the stanley cup finals in terms of television ratings and sponsorship and become a golden goose for the league. Canadian teams have been clamouring to host another one but the NHL doesn't really want to give up an american outdoor game because that's where the tv numbers and sponsorship are needed the most so this will be the compromise.

With respect to Toronto, the Leafs are pushing for an outdoor game at BMO Field likely against Montreal.


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> Washington vs Pittsburgh @Heinz Field - NHL Rivalry + 3 biggest stars of the league right now
> Washington vs Ottawa @Nationals Park - Capital vs Capital
> *Minnesota vs... Whoever @Target field - Minnesota is really cold in the winter*
> Montreal vs Toronto @ Either Skydome or Stade Olympique - duh....
> ...


The game in Minnesota has to be played at TCF Bank. It would be a travesty if it wasnt.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Is San Jose a desert now? That must be why I'm thirsty.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

Marcanadian said:


> It would have to be at the Stade Olympique because the* Rogers Centre cannot open the dome in the winter*. Either that, or at BMO Field.
> ]


Huh? Why not?


----------



## jtk1519 (Jul 5, 2009)

aus16 said:


> if it was in dallas it wouldnt really be a winter classic though would it


They don't have Winters in Dallas?


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

en1044 said:


> The game in Minnesota has to be played at TCF Bank. It would be a travesty if it wasnt.


Golden Gophers new stadium right?


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

Montreal should host a game on the St. Lawrence River.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

nomarandlee said:


> Huh? Why not?


Well technically it can, but due to safety reasons, it's not allowed to. Ice can build up and damage the roof.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

BoulderGrad said:


> Any new/rumors/ideas for locations and teams for future winter classics?
> 
> Several I've seen mentioned:
> 
> ...


Rose Bowl - Kings Vs Ducks. that would be amazing, and would have to be at night so the temps are in the 40's. The idea has been floated a couple times so lets see where it goes.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

nyrmetros said:


> Golden Gophers new stadium right?


Yea.


----------



## Billpa (Feb 26, 2006)

LosAngelesSportsFan said:


> Rose Bowl - Kings Vs Ducks. that would be amazing, and would have to be at night so the temps are in the 40's. The idea has been floated a couple times so lets see where it goes.


If they could pull that off from a temperature standpoint it would be great although too late at night on the east coast and the ratings wouldn't be what the network would like.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

The NHL would much prefer to keep the games in baseball stadiums because there isn't a crown like in football stadiums and because baseball is out of season so they can take control of the stadium for a month or just about however long they want. Personally, I want to see it in Minneapolis. That state is as good for an outdoor game as there can be.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

ryebreadraz said:


> The NHL would much prefer to keep the games in baseball stadiums because there isn't a crown like in football stadiums and because baseball is out of season so they can take control of the stadium for a month or just about however long they want. Personally, I want to see it in Minneapolis. That state is as good for an outdoor game as there can be.


Yea Minnesotta vs who ?? What's the closest team to Minn that fans can travel ?


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

nyrmetros said:


> Yea Minnesotta vs who ?? What's the closest team to Minn that fans can travel ?


Either Dallas (Bringing the North Stars back) or Colorado probably.


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Chicago, I would think...^^


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

I have not heard any suggestions about playing the game in Pittsburgh, and it is unlikely to happen any time in the near future, since Pittsburgh was already in a Winter Classic. The same goes with the Flyers hosting it, and thus Beaver Stadium in State College is out (as much as I'd like that). Joe Paterno won't let the NHL use his field anyway.

I have heard that Denver and New York City almost landed the Winter Classic for this season, so I would suspect that one of those cities could host it. The Capitals at Yankee Stadium against the Rangers is very likely, and the Avalanche against someone at Invesco Field is also very likely. The league has said that they would like a second game to be played in Canada, but while a second game doesn't make sense, a game in Canada like the Canadiens/Oilers game from 2003 (which started it all) is very possible.

Minnesota would be a very good location because of hockey history, outdoor hockey history, and the cold climate. I would think that they host it within the next 5 years.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

en1044 said:


> Either Dallas (Bringing the North Stars back) or Colorado probably.


Denver would probably want to host their own game.


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

IMO i prefer this over an indoor arena.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

TooFar said:


> Actually the first outside game was in Canada, it just was not on New Year Day.


Actually, the NHL’s first ever outdoor game was on Sept. 27, 1991, in the parking lot of Caesar’s Palace in Las Vegas, Nevada (in mid-80 degree temperatures):


















Link:

http://kings.nhl.com/club/mediagallery.htm?galleryId=6175


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Caps v Flyers at RFK could be awesome.

Soccer fields aren't crowned, I don't think.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

As far as the next game here is a very convincing article about the Capitals participation in the 4th Winter Classic:

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/12/31/AR2009123102716.html


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

krudmonk said:


> Is San Jose a desert now? That must be why I'm thirsty.


<--- In Soviet Seattle... Everywhere else ees desert.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

New York or Washington could host one, then Calgary could host another. Both could be done on the same day.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

Billpa said:


> If they could pull that off from a temperature standpoint it would be great although too late at night on the east coast and the ratings wouldn't be what the network would like.


I didnt think about the ratings situation. that does make a huge difference. maybe they can have huge coolers to keep the rink as cold as needed.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

Having the "WINTER CLASSIC" in Los Angeles would be pretty dumb.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Having the "WINTER CLASSIC" in Los Angeles would be pretty dumb.


Agreed. I'm from LA and live in LA, but don't want to see the Winter Classic here. Personally, I want Minnesota to get the next one.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

ryebreadraz said:


> Agreed. I'm from LA and live in LA, but don't want to see the Winter Classic here. Personally, I want Minnesota to get the next one.


Minnesota is a good destination for it.

How about Minnesota Wild vs. Dallas Stars (formerly known as the Minnesota North Stars)

at TCF Bank Stadium


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Do it in Miami and people can sit in their shorts.


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> Washington vs Pittsburgh @Heinz Field - NHL Rivalry + 3 biggest stars of the league right now
> Washington vs Ottawa @Nationals Park - Capital vs Capital
> Minnesota vs... Whoever @Target field - Minnesota is really cold in the winter
> Montreal vs Toronto @ Either Skydome or Stade Olympique - duh....
> ...


You are not going to see Dallas and Phoenix host games. The point of the winter classic is to play in an outdoor stadium in cold weather to make the game reminiscent of playing on a frozen pond. Playing in a dome in Arlington or Tempe would completely kill the appeal of the game.


----------



## ryebreadraz (Sep 4, 2008)

Dexter Morgan said:


> Minnesota is a good destination for it.
> 
> How about Minnesota Wild vs. Dallas Stars (formerly known as the Minnesota North Stars)
> 
> at TCF Bank Stadium


I think Target Field is more likely and I doubt it would be Dallas. While I like the connection, the Winter Classic has become a major TV event for the NHL and they will likely look to pair Minnesota with a team that has a major star or is a major team nationally. Dallas fits neither. Chicago wouldn't surprise me and even though they've been in one, having them in another on the road might be possible.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

According the Globe & Mail in Canada print edition today, the NHL will in all likelihood have two outdoor games next year with one in Canada and one in the states. The NHL wants Yankee Stadium badly and is trying to find a way to make it work despite the Bowl game. The 2nd choice is apparently Heinz Field in Pittsburgh for a game between the Penguins and Capitals. The Canadian game would be held in Calgary likely against the Oilers.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

It would be nice if each northern team got an outdoor home game.


----------



## Dexter Morgan (Dec 23, 2009)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/spor...two-winter-classics-next-year/article1417805/



> Meantime, if the NHL goes ahead with a game in Canada, it will likely land in Calgary, with the Flames as host team. The Flames were in negotiations for an outdoor game last summer, but a handful of logistical issues with McMahon Stadium forced its postponement.


Here is McMahon Stadium


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

Commandant said:


> Actually, the NHL’s first ever outdoor game was on Sept. 27, 1991, in the parking lot of Caesar’s Palace in Las Vegas, Nevada (in mid-80 degree temperatures):
> 
> 
> 
> http://kings.nhl.com/club/mediagallery.htm?galleryId=6175


That was an exhibition game.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

koolio said:


> That was an exhibition game.


True, but the Vegas game is still the first NHL outdoor game.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't care much for the idea of multiple classic games per year. Just bite the bullet and give a Canadian city or two a hosting slot over the next five years, perhaps even next year.


----------



## eMKay (Feb 2, 2007)

bigbossman said:


> how the hell dis people see the puck? I struggle to see it on television, but when you are separated from the rink at odd angles it must've been a strain.


I was at the first one, and sat pretty far up. I could see the puck fine.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

massp88 said:


> You are not going to see Dallas and Phoenix host games. The point of the winter classic is to play in an outdoor stadium in cold weather to make the game reminiscent of playing on a frozen pond. Playing in a dome in Arlington or Tempe would completely kill the appeal of the game.


The "Old Pond Hockey Game" feel is definitely what the NHL is using to market the games. But really, as long as there's butts in the seats and eyes on the TV, the game could be in Rio for all they care.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

How bout Rangers vs Devils on the Intrepid ?


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> The "Old Pond Hockey Game" feel is definitely what the NHL is using to market the games. But really, as long as there's butts in the seats and eyes on the TV, the game could be in Rio for all they care.


People must be joking if they honestly see a Phoenix Coyotes vs. San Jose Sharks game in Tempe, inside a retractable roof stadium, garnering as high of ratings as a Wild vs. Red Wings game played in a true outdoor stadium.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

nyrmetros said:


> How bout Rangers vs Devils on the Intrepid ?


Now that would be awesome...


----------



## Alx-D (Oct 21, 2008)

I want to see Toronto at Ottawa on the Rideau Canal


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Alx-D said:


> I want to see Toronto at Ottawa on the Rideau Canal


Now that would be cool. I thought about all of these stadiums hosting the Winter Classic, and thought how cool it would be to host a game on a real body of water. But buildings stands on ice would be too dangerous, so they would have to be on land. I couldn't really think of a body of water narrow enough to allow stands and/or cameras on both sides, but a canal could work.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

> http://sports.yahoo.com/nhl/blog/pu...t=Aqks1DwZe9A0XsfpFB5l5IZ7vLYF?urn=nhl,211938
> 
> Tue Jan 05, 2010 2:55 pm
> 
> ...




Some good suggestions in there. I am intrigued by the idea of Lambeau Field and Notre Dame stadium. Lambeau would be a good middle point for fans between the Wild and Blackhawks along with neutral Wisconsin hockey lovers who will find any excuse to go to Lambeau. 

South Bend is also almost smack dab in the middle between Chicago, Detroit, and Columbus.


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

You would think all of the NFL venues would be out because of the risk of being needed for a playoff game. 3 on this list are in play this year. Don't they need several weeks to set up and break down?^^


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

micrip said:


> You would think all of the NFL venues would be out because of the risk of being needed for a playoff game. 3 on this list are in play this year. Don't they need several weeks to set up and break down?^^


Yeah, word is that they need three weeks prep time to make the ice properly playable.


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

micrip said:


> You would think all of the NFL venues would be out because of the risk of being needed for a playoff game. 3 on this list are in play this year. Don't they need several weeks to set up and break down?^^


 I would think so to and have heard as much but then Buffalo set up shop right after the NFL season. I am not sure how they planned it if the Bills had played their way into a home playoff game a few seasons ago.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I heard that the sightlines were absolutely horrendous in Fenway Park this year ... not that it mattered because it was more about the atmosphere than anything else but still ... they should really address that. If NFL stadiums are out than college football stadiums should be considered. I think so far NBC has been dictating where to host the games with little regard for the fans in the stadium but there needs to be a happy medium.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Rangers v Washington or Buffalo at Michie Stadium?

Army v Navy in hockey there would be awesome.

I think they should stick to football (and possibly soccer) stadiums for the benefit of those in the stadium.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> Rangers v Washington or Buffalo at Michie Stadium?
> 
> Army v Navy in hockey there would be awesome.
> 
> I think they should stick to football (*and possibly soccer*) stadiums for the benefit of those in the stadium.


Devils vs Rangers at Red Bull Arena


----------



## en1044 (May 4, 2008)

JYDA said:


> Devils vs Rangers at Red Bull Arena


That would be nice, but I think the NHL will want a larger venue.


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

Yeah, it's hardly larger than the arenas.

What about the reflecting pool in DC? Obviously would be temp. stands, but how cool would that be?


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

That article is interesting, but you really don't get too much out of it. A lot of those Top 30 are in the same cities as other venues on the list, like Coors Field and Invesco Field. Some are in alternate markets which really don't make sense. For instance, why would the Capitals play in Baltimore if there are venues just as large and suitable in DC or Landover?

Some of those ideas, then, seem to have been typed without any thought put in at all. Somewhere in Alaska? Why, just because it's cold and it's the U.S.? Yellowstone? Really? Build a hockey rink in a National Park? I can come up with something bogus that quickly: Panthers versus Lightning in the new Marlins stadium. It would be a retractable roof, so you could air-condition it to no end all December, then open up the roof at night for a night game. Miami gets down into the 50s at night (or lower, like 30s right now), so you owuld only have to expose the ice to the elements for 3 hours.

I am scratching my head about the Beaver Stadium part about waiting for the perfect match-up of Penguins and Flyers. Are they suggesting that other teams play there? If so, why even play it at Beaver Stadium? The appeal is that both Pennsylvania teams play in a location halfway between each other that happens to be one of the biggest stadiums in the country. What's the point of a Blue Jackets/Predators game at Beaver Stadium?

As someone just brought up, NFL stadiums would likely be out, as the NFL regular season is still going on at that time (and so on paper, all 30 stadiums can't be used).


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

JYDA said:


> Devils vs Rangers at Red Bull Arena


Fantastic thought. Fantastic stadium. But way to small of a venue for Rangers massive supporters.


----------



## palindrome (Nov 25, 2004)

I'm sorry, but winter classic should not ever be played inside, or in a warm climate. 
Would you want the superbowl in a cold climate? No, just wouldnt be the same.


----------



## nyrmetros (Aug 15, 2006)

palindrome said:


> I'm sorry, but winter classic should not ever be played inside, or in a warm climate.


Ok, we know that. Though Red Bull Arena is NOT in indoor arena.




> Would you want the superbowl in a cold climate?



Umm.... most people I know WANT a cold weather superbowl...


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

nyrmetros said:


> Ok, we know that. Though Red Bull Arena is NOT in indoor arena.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope NY gets awarded the 2014 SB. There are such few cities that can host and most of them are in the south. The only northern cities that can host are Indianapolis and Detroit and lets be honest, those aren't exactly the best the north has to offer, or even close to it.


----------



## jean1991 (Apr 26, 2007)

palindrome said:


> Would you want the superbowl in a cold climate? No, just wouldnt be the same.


I thought everyone wants the Super Bowl in cold weather, at least everyone I know.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

most people wont mind watching a game in the cold, but i dont think most players, fans and so on want to go to the snow for the superbowl. Miami, SD, LA(formerly and again shortly) are in heavy rotation for a reason.


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

Ahem.... Future winter classics....?


----------



## BoulderGrad (Jun 29, 2005)

koolio said:


> Damn ... if this game will truly have a capacity of 115,000 and involve the Red Wings and the Leafs, it can probably make as much gate revenue as the Superbowl. The biggest hockey franchise in the US vs. the biggest hockey franchise in Canada. Shrewd move by the NHL.


Depends how you mean 'biggest'. The most valuable US team is the Rangers. Detroit is 2nd among US teams, 4th overall.

Also, gate revenue is a very tiny portion of the pot that is TV contracts and advertising revenue. Its more the spectical of over 100,000 watching the game that makes the Big House part of the equation


----------



## nomarandlee (Sep 24, 2005)

koolio said:


> Damn ... if this game will truly have a capacity of 115,000 and involve the Red Wings and the Leafs, it can probably make as much gate revenue as the Superbowl. The biggest hockey franchise in the US vs. the biggest hockey franchise in Canada. Shrewd move by the NHL.


Doubt it. It would take someone to look up the prices of recent years but I would be shocked if Super Bowl tickes are no less then four times the price of winter classic tickets on average and I think that is conservative.


----------



## LosAngelesSportsFan (Oct 20, 2004)

BoulderGrad said:


> Depends how you mean 'biggest'. The most valuable US team is the Rangers. Detroit is 2nd among US teams, 4th overall.
> 
> Also, gate revenue is a very tiny portion of the pot that is TV contracts and advertising revenue. Its more the spectical of over 100,000 watching the game that makes the Big House part of the equation


well, thats according to Forbes and we know how reliable they are with all their bullshit lists.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

BoulderGrad said:


> Depends how you mean 'biggest'. The most valuable US team is the Rangers. Detroit is 2nd among US teams, 4th overall.
> 
> Also, gate revenue is a very tiny portion of the pot that is TV contracts and advertising revenue. Its more the spectical of over 100,000 watching the game that makes the Big House part of the equation



Well I did specify gate revenue didn't I? Obviously the SuperBowl has an incomparable TV and advertising revenue stream. 

In addition, I don't doubt that the Rangers are worth more financially, simply because they are based in Manhattan. But the Red Wings have the biggest fanbase in the country and they usually have support everywhere they play. The Rangers fanbase is probably only around the tri-state region.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

koolio said:


> But the Red Wings have the biggest fanbase in the country and they usually have support everywhere they play. The Rangers fanbase is probably only around the tri-state region.


They've also been unable to sell out a lot of their playoff games.


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

JYDA said:


> They've also been unable to sell out a lot of their playoff games.


Who? The Red Wings are currently 4th in the NHL in attendance and have been at 100.9% capacity.

In terms of overall attendance (home and road) the Red Wings are second in the NHL.


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

Think he is talking about the Rangers


----------



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

Just because a team has a high value, doesn't mean they have a massive, nationwide fan base.


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

scolls said:


> Who? The Red Wings are currently 4th in the NHL in attendance and have been at 100.9% capacity.
> 
> In terms of overall attendance (home and road) the Red Wings are second in the NHL.


It's good to see it's rebounded. A couple of years ago it was starting to slilp and playoff games had "swaths of empty seats".






> WHAT HAPPENED TO HOCKEYTOWN?
> 
> By JOHN D. STOLL
> DETROIT -- After a dozen years of serving as the signature of the Motor City's sports fever, Hockeytown appears to have caught a cold.
> ...


http://online.wsj.com/article/SB121071414894789575.html


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

The Red Wings have been to the playoffs for 20 straight years that people don't care anymore about the early rounds. It's just an extension of the regular season. In 2008 the Tigers set their all time attendance record and the Pistons were enjoying their 6th consecutive eastern conference finals. In the mid to late 90's, the Red Wings were the only competitive team in town. Then you had the emergence of the Pistons, then the Tigers, and now the Lions. There isn't an excitement about the Red Wings. Making the playoffs for the Lions was a huge feat. The Red Wings making the playoffs is just the last third of the regular season.


----------



## scolls (Mar 26, 2009)

Well it's official. Detroit vs Toronto at Ann Arbor



> A source has confirmed to the Free Press that the Red Wings will host Original Six rival Toronto Jan. 1, 2013, at Michigan Stadium.
> 
> The Red Wings won't get to announce that they're hosting the Winter Classic until next month, but that's only because logistics won't allow it.
> 
> ...


http://www.freep.com/article/201201...an-Stadium?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|FRONTPAGE


----------



## 54fighting (Feb 9, 2012)

NHL officially announces 2013 Winter Classic Matchup
http://tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=387317



> ANN ARBOR, Mich. -- The Detroit Red Wings and Toronto Maple Leafs will began 2013 by renewing their rivalry at one of North America's most iconic stadiums.
> 
> The two Original Six foes will play in the Winter Classic on Jan. 1 at Michigan Stadium, part of an outdoor showcase that will also include minor league and college hockey games at Detroit's Comerica Park.
> 
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Apart from the Olympics, this is the only time I might tune into watching hockey. It's quite a spectacle and refreshing to see the game played the way it was intended: outside.


----------

